# MasterFirce vs. Craftsman



## ryanlamprecht (Feb 19, 2010)

I intend to purchase a new router this weekend. I was going to purchase the Craftsman 2 hp Soft Start Fixed and Plunge Base Router w/Electronic Feedback, 11 amp. Sears also allows you to purchase a 3 year replacement warranty for about $18. In researching, I've read some mixed reviews about it. Most people seem to like the router, but I have read some reviews where people were not so pleased.

While doing a little more research, I stumbled upon the Masterforce 2 hp Router Combo Kit 2 Base. I could only find one person who has reviewed this router. The person was very pleased with the purchase and had only good things to say. This router is manufactured for and sold by Menards only. It automatically comes with a five year warranty at no extra cost. 

These two routers seem almost identical, but since I have never even heard of the MasterForce brand, I am looking for some advice. Does anyone know anything about this MasterForce router? I would greatly appreciate some advice on which router may be the better purchase.


----------



## ryanlamprecht (Feb 19, 2010)

*I meant MasterForce*

Sorry, seems I misspelled MasterForce.


ryanlamprecht said:


> I intend to purchase a new router this weekend. I was going to purchase the Craftsman 2 hp Soft Start Fixed and Plunge Base Router w/Electronic Feedback, 11 amp. Sears also allows you to purchase a 3 year replacement warranty for about $18. In researching, I've read some mixed reviews about it. Most people seem to like the router, but I have read some reviews where people were not so pleased.
> 
> While doing a little more research, I stumbled upon the Masterforce 2 hp Router Combo Kit 2 Base. I could only find one person who has reviewed this router. The person was very pleased with the purchase and had only good things to say. This router is manufactured for and sold by Menards only. It automatically comes with a five year warranty at no extra cost.
> 
> These two routers seem almost identical, but since I have never even heard of the MasterForce brand, I am looking for some advice. Does anyone know anything about this MasterForce router? I would greatly appreciate some advice on which router may be the better purchase.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i think id go after the craftsman. im a happy craftsman owner and own various other brands. sounds like you may be outside the U.S.A.?


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Menards is a US store. Midwest states, maybe some other locations.

Masterforce is made at the same place a lot of other tools are if I remember correctly and wiki had correct information. Would be china and might be the same place as some other tool brands are made. The same factory that makes rybobi and ridgid for home depot used to (or might still) made some craftsman power tools.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

sorry , Derek

i thought menards might be a canadian store?

as far as craftsman routers are concerned they look like the bosch routers an awful lot.

seems like i have seen some mastercraft tools, but was scared of a brand that i wasnt familiar with.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Feb 27, 2010)

I just bought the MasterForce router last weekend. I was pleased with the soft start and variable speed feature. I did a little project that it seemed to handle very well.

Another thing that I liked was that it screwed directly to the WolfCraft router table that I bought a week or two earlier without having to use the adapter plate.

I'll find out more this weekend when I try routing some rails and stiles for a cabinet. that is why I bought it was for th e1/2-inch shank bit capability.


----------



## ryanlamprecht (Feb 19, 2010)

Nope, I live about an hour South of Chicago.


----------



## ryanlamprecht (Feb 19, 2010)

All I know about MasterForce tools so far is that they are manufactured exclusively for Menards. I was completely ready to purchase the Craftsman set, until I happened upon the Masterforce. To me, through comparing them only on the internet, they seem almost identical in features and design. The Craftsman does have "Electronic Feedback" whatever that is? What I think it means is that the router maintains a constant speed throughout routing, without slowing down or speeding up at different points during a run. Of course I could be completely wrong. Anyone know what that is? The MasterForce doesn't say it has the Electronic Feedback feature, but I have no idea if that is even important since I don't know what it means. One thing I find odd though is that Sears charges an extra $18 for a 3 year warranty for the Craftsman router, but the MasterForce router has a 5 year warranty at no additional charge. One of the complaints I've read about from a number of people is when maintaining the depth. Here is a quote from one of them: 

"The depth of plunge is set by use of a worm gear and these gears have so much slop that the adjusting knob can be turned to 5/64 of an inch before the gears engage and start to change the depth of the plunge. Further, the index collar on the knob would become stationary during the adjustment while the knob was being turned. This makes getting repeatable depths impossible and, for my purposes, useless. I would not recommend this product if you need to be able to do precise repeatable milling." 

Of course that scares me, since a few people have mentioned it. Anyone else have that experience with the Craftsman?

Another complaint is:
"Good router, however its base does not accept any of craftsman's 3 hole accessories. I've been trying to find a replacement to use the dovetail jigs and parts simply aren't made for it. (Several days of looking and many, many phone calls) If you need just a router it's fine, but if you need to use accessories with it STAY AWAY FROM IT"

Not too sure what that means since I have no routing experience, but again it sounds a little scary. I guess what causes me to be so unsure is that the MasterForce has only one review on the entire internet. Kind of hard to judge from one person's experience. 

Please feel free to through out your recommendations. I am even open to other brands, as long as they offer both bases, both collet sizes, and doesn't run over $130. 

Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ryan

I don't know a thing about the MasterForce other than the net ,but I have my share of the Craftsman combo kits I'm sold on them, you can fix the error with the gear with a .10 cents spring if you want but it's not a must do thing.
If they go down you can get a new one anywhere in the states from many of the Sears outlets just walk in and walk out the door with a new one.

It's your buck and you want to get the most for it.

So to say if you like the MasterForce go for it you got to start somewhere.

=========



ryanlamprecht said:


> All I know about MasterForce tools so far is that they are manufactured exclusively for Menards. I was completely ready to purchase the Craftsman set, until I happened upon the Masterforce. To me, through comparing them only on the internet, they seem almost identical in features and design. The Craftsman does have "Electronic Feedback" whatever that is? What I think it means is that the router maintains a constant speed throughout routing, without slowing down or speeding up at different points during a run. Of course I could be completely wrong. Anyone know what that is? The MasterForce doesn't say it has the Electronic Feedback feature, but I have no idea if that is even important since I don't know what it means. One thing I find odd though is that Sears charges an extra $18 for a 3 year warranty for the Craftsman router, but the MasterForce router has a 5 year warranty at no additional charge. One of the complaints I've read about from a number of people is when maintaining the depth. Here is a quote from one of them:
> 
> "The depth of plunge is set by use of a worm gear and these gears have so much slop that the adjusting knob can be turned to 5/64 of an inch before the gears engage and start to change the depth of the plunge. Further, the index collar on the knob would become stationary during the adjustment while the knob was being turned. This makes getting repeatable depths impossible and, for my purposes, useless. I would not recommend this product if you need to be able to do precise repeatable milling."
> 
> ...


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

ryanlamprecht said:


> All I know about MasterForce tools so far is that they are manufactured exclusively for Menards. I was completely ready to purchase the Craftsman set, until I happened upon the Masterforce. To me, through comparing them only on the internet, they seem almost identical in features and design. The Craftsman does have "Electronic Feedback" whatever that is? What I think it means is that the router maintains a constant speed throughout routing, without slowing down or speeding up at different points during a run. Of course I could be completely wrong. Anyone know what that is? The MasterForce doesn't say it has the Electronic Feedback feature, but I have no idea if that is even important since I don't know what it means. One thing I find odd though is that Sears charges an extra $18 for a 3 year warranty for the Craftsman router, but the MasterForce router has a 5 year warranty at no additional charge. One of the complaints I've read about from a number of people is when maintaining the depth. Here is a quote from one of them:
> 
> "The depth of plunge is set by use of a worm gear and these gears have so much slop that the adjusting knob can be turned to 5/64 of an inch before the gears engage and start to change the depth of the plunge. Further, the index collar on the knob would become stationary during the adjustment while the knob was being turned. This makes getting repeatable depths impossible and, for my purposes, useless. I would not recommend this product if you need to be able to do precise repeatable milling."
> 
> ...


Ryan,
I have looked at the MasterForce router several times walking through the local Menards. I have considered picking it up, and may do so yet, I just haven't had a need for it that would justify the purchase in the eyes of the "CFO". 
I understand your hesitation as I feel the same way, but it's hard to beat the price. I did like the feel of the router and it looks fairly well made for what it costs. As far as where it's made, I would seriously question where just about anything is made anymore. If Menards will stand behind it for 5 years, I'd be inclined to give it a try. If I'm not mistaken that kit also comes with some bits and guide collars and a case to boot. 
Let us know what you ultimately decide.

BTW, Which of the South suburbs are you in? I'm in Lombard but spend most of every work day traveling around the South 'burbs and NW IN.

Tim


----------



## ryanlamprecht (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey Tim, thanks for the advice. I am in Manhattan, IL. If you're not sure where that is, Manhattan borders the South Side of Joliet. I am about 5 or 6 miles from the Rout 66 Speedway. I use to work in Lombard about 6 years ago for the TCF Bank on Butterfield Rd. Still work for TCF but now in Frankfort; much closer to home.


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

I know exactly where Manhattan is. Been there many times.
Always good to know there is a fellow woodworker nearby. Let me know how things work out with the router.

Tim


----------



## ryanlamprecht (Feb 19, 2010)

To be honest, and I guess this makes me seem somewhat irresolute at this point, I am now leaning towards the Hitachi 2 1/4 hp combo router. It's about $40 more than I was intending to spend at about $162, but I have now read several reviews which rave about its impressive quality and how quiet it is, even when routing. Most of the reviews claim its quality is as good as Porter Cable, and a couple of people stating they prefer it over PC. Several people claim it’s their favorite tool they own. It also comes with a good number of accessories, including 7 template guides. The only real complains from people have been a stiff plunge base, which becomes better over time, it requiring 2 wrenches to change bits, which most state is easy to get use to, and the fact that Hitachi doesn't make an edge guide for it, although many have stated a lot of other company's edge guides will fit it. A number of people had complained about receiving faulty Collets which cause the bits to get stuck, but then claim Hitachi has been very quick to ship them a replacement Collet. Here is Amazon link to the router, which by the way if I order from there, I won't pay shipping or taxes; a nice perk I think. Let me know what you think. Unless anyone has a better suggestion, or has some truly negative info about it, I think this might be the one. 
Amazon.com: Hitachi KM12VC 11 Amp 2-1/4-Horsepower Plunge and Fixed Base Variable Speed Router Kit with 1/4-Inch and 1/2-Inch Collets: Home Improvement


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

ryanlamprecht said:


> To be honest, and I guess this makes me seem somewhat irresolute at this point, I am now leaning towards the Hitachi 2 1/4 hp combo router. It's about $40 more than I was intending to spend at about $162, but I have now read several reviews which rave about its impressive quality and how quiet it is, even when routing. Most of the reviews claim its quality is as good as Porter Cable, and a couple of people stating they prefer it over PC. Several people claim it’s their favorite tool they own. It also comes with a good number of accessories, including 7 template guides. The only real complains from people have been a stiff plunge base, which becomes better over time, it requiring 2 wrenches to change bits, which most state is easy to get use to, and the fact that Hitachi doesn't make an edge guide for it, although many have stated a lot of other company's edge guides will fit it. A number of people had complained about receiving faulty Collets which cause the bits to get stuck, but then claim Hitachi has been very quick to ship them a replacement Collet. Here is Amazon link to the router, which by the way if I order from there, I won't pay shipping or taxes; a nice perk I think. Let me know what you think. Unless anyone has a better suggestion, or has some truly negative info about it, I think this might be the one.
> Amazon.com: Hitachi KM12VC 11 Amp 2-1/4-Horsepower Plunge and Fixed Base Variable Speed Router Kit with 1/4-Inch and 1/2-Inch Collets: Home Improvement


Hi Ryan - That was/is my first kit and I really like it. Easy to handle and have had no issues with it. They do have and edge guide, takes some perseverence though. I ended up calling their support group and they e-mailed me the part number. It can be ordered through Fastenal but I had to give them the part number.... haven't used it yet:sarcastic:.
They can also be had reconditioned here:
Hitachi KM12VC 2-1/4 Peak HP Variable Speed Fixed/Plunge Base Router Kit (Reconditioned)
It appears they are out of stock on the recons right now but you can sign up for e-mail notification. 
About the only downside that I can think of is that there is no dust collector offered in any way, shape or form that I could find. Been thinking about trying to farm engineer something for it but that is way down on my list at the moment.
I've had mine since about last April and the plunge has smoothed out considerably, or, I've gotten used to it. When I first got it, it was a bit stiff to start the plunge and then loosened up quickly. Not a real comfortable feeling when you are just getting started with one but that seems to have worn itself in. 
Hope this helps and good luck


----------



## ryanlamprecht (Feb 19, 2010)

I am in Manhattan, IL which borders the South side of Joliet. I use to work in Lombard, but now work in Frankfort. Nice to know we're neighbors.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Ryan.

Looks like you've moved away from it, but I've absolutely loved my Craftsman since day one. No slop in the gear at all. Easy to operate, plunge works beautifully. Has worked very well in my table.

As for noise, I'm not sure how much of a selling point this is. When I'm not cutting, it gets turned off. And when I'm cutting, the sound of the bit eating the wood is by far the most egregious noise polluter. One should wear hearing protection anyway.

If you have any questions about it, just ask.


----------



## dogloverfolks (Nov 21, 2012)

I work for Menards and in our meetings we sales people were told that MASTERFORCE is made for Menards by the top brands like Makita, DeWalt, and others. Makita may make a certain product while DeWalt would make another, etc. It's probably like the one post that said about them all being made by one company in "Good Ole China". This is a common practice now-a-days. Some will remember the "GEO" brand of cars made FOR GM. Toyota made the Prizm, Suzuki the Tracker, and Isuzu the little sports car. I own Millwallkee and Bosch but I wouldn't hesitate to buy the Masterforce either. They are very good tools and today they are all mostly the same. Just don't confuse Chinese quality with Japanese quality. I have a friend who works on CNC machines. The company he works for has both American made Neuman-Hass and a Japanese brand.(not sure what brand) He says the Japanese CNC blows the American made machines away. And, he hates that. He says the Neuman-Hass has more problems and is harder to set up than the Japanese version. Japanese quality is state-of-the-art worldwide today. It's very expensive to have something made in Japan. Thats why hardly anything says "Made in Japan" anymore. Honda, Yamaha, Kawasaki, and Suzuki are all great products worldwide. And there are many others.
Hope this helps.


----------

